# Terminating Panel Moulding at O.C.



## anonxyz (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi all-
Doing some recessed paneling in my own house for a change. Every time I've done wainscoting/paneling for someone, I've had the luxury of terminating the moulding at door trim or some other "hard stop", so there was never an issue.
Both sides of the entrance to my dining room are an outside corner. One wraps about 4 inches to a closet door. The other wraps to one side of my front door. If I wrapped the panels around, it wouldn't look right since the other side of the front door is my living room (no panels). The other corner...well, I'd rather match up both sides and it looks like terminating at the o.c. is the best-looking option. Pics will explain better, so chime in if you think otherwise. Keep in mind the panel boxes will have rabbeted trim, a cap rail and baseboard at bottom rail when finished.
Thoughts on how to terminate the paneling at the o.c.? I'm thinking either run the vertical stile flush to the o.c. and maybe doing the cap rail at a 32.5 or wrapping cap rail around the vertical end..problem is I'm wrapping the baseboard around the oc. to match the next room. thoughts, suggestions are appreciated. Thanks, J


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If I'm understanding you correctly the wainscot terminates at the end of the wall where you have marked with tape. First I think I would just make the stile on the end the full height of the wainscot. Then recess it back enough from the end of the wall you can terminate the top cap at the end of the wall with a return to die into the wall. 

I think it would look better to go around the corner and stop it at the door.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

When moldings terminate, the common method is to do a mitered return.


----------



## anonxyz (Mar 7, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> If I'm understanding you correctly the wainscot terminates at the end of the wall where you have marked with tape. First I think I would just make the stile on the end the full height of the wainscot. Then recess it back enough from the end of the wall you can terminate the top cap at the end of the wall with a return to die into the wall.
> 
> I think it would look better to go around the corner and stop it at the door.


Thanks


----------



## anonxyz (Mar 7, 2014)

Hammer1 said:


> When moldings terminate, the common method is to do a mitered return.


Right- the cap rail will be returned. Just not sure on whether to run the vertical stile to the end of the wall or finish it off with a piece of molding.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

personally, I would wrap around both corners. cleanest seemless look


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I wish I had taken a couple of pics of the wainscoting I just finished patching at the last job, it ended in a similar manner.

I would suggest stopping it at the outside corner. Run whatever molding youre using around the outside flush with the corner. I would not run it around the corner to the door if its not going to continue on the other side of the door.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I saw a job once but I cant find the picture for the life of me...

It was this, on the stile, so a simple half 45 degree chamfer, but terminating before the top and bottom of the stile.










A full picture on wainscot looked very nice. Softened the corner, but with a bit of style.

IMO.

I dont think there is a wrong way... or atleast more than 1 right way.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

Blurry photo, and in my mind I would still bring it to the edge i think... they stopped half inch short for whatever reason.










chamfered edge









one more


----------



## anonxyz (Mar 7, 2014)

TimPa said:


> personally, I would wrap around both corners. cleanest seemless look


Of the 4 times I've done these panels, I always had a room with 1 door and trim to terminate to. I prefer running it to a hard stop like door trim, but in this case, the other side of the front door is the living room and no paneling is going in there. I'm struggling with whether or not it would blare out having it on the right side and nothing on the left side of the door.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I definitely think it wouldnt look right like that IMHO.

I still suggest taking whatever your 'top cap' is and run it down vertically along the stile on the outside corner. Run the trim flush with the corner thus setting the stile back whatever the thickness of your trim.

I personally dont like ending an outside corner with the stile itself.


----------



## anonxyz (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah I'm thinking the same thing. I'll post another pic looking from the living room for some perspective. I'll also attach a pic of what is actually going up. There is some separation there with the header, but I'm thinking it may still look odd on one side of the door. The paneling is also going up the stairs as well fyi.

As far as wrapping the cap around..only thing is that the baseboard WILL wrap the o.c. and run to the door. It continues on the other side of the front door and all around the living room. can't run the cap to the floor and it would look odd if stopped at the baseboard. 

I appreciate all of the input so far. Since it's my place, I can drag my feet until I decide what's the best option.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

anonxyz said:


> Of the 4 times I've done these panels, I always had a room with 1 door and trim to terminate to. I prefer running it to a hard stop like door trim, but in this case, the other side of the front door is the living room and no paneling is going in there. I'm struggling with whether or not it would blare out having it on the right side and nothing on the left side of the door.


i agree, you are there and have the overall view of the project as a whole, with best info available. i'm sure you will make the best choice.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

if your going up the stairs...

I would terminate the front door wall right where you have it. inside corner, that short wall wont be missed IMO.

Other side, wrap it around to the door and continue it around up the stairs.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I like the chamfered edge look. I have 1 spot on my dining room right now that maybe could use that. 

My dilemma is that I have rounded corners...nice to look at and they look like new still but means all mill work is 3 piece corners and terminating at a corner is hard.


----------



## anonxyz (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm going to terminate at the corner on both sides of the dining room entrance. It'll bother me if I run the paneling around to one side of the front door and then have the other side without. The other wall that connects the dining room to the stair wall has a closet and like 4" of wall on either side. Can't really wrap that around to connect to the stair paneling either because the height of the cap rail on the stair panels will be a lot taller. 
Going to terminate by wrapping my cap rail around the last stile and running it to the ground. I'll post some pics when I'm done.

Thanks to everyone who chimed in. Good suggestions (as always).


----------



## kwstone (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm facing the exact same situation. Any chance you're still around and have photos of the final termination?


----------

